# Estaciones metro, tren, autobuses,aeropuertos PACO de mierda



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)

Esas estaciones con marmol oscuro y grises de los setenta. Que se respira Paco total


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Ene 2020)

Las estaciones de la línea 6 y 10 son muy paco, con ese mármol de mierda de colores caca paco.

Aún así, el metro de madrid es un metro muchísimo mas limpio y cuidado que el de Mierdalona, que parece el metro de Karachi.


----------



## El_neutral (13 Ene 2020)

*Estación de autobuses de Logroño*. Probablemente la estación de autobuses más fea de España, el arquitecto debía de ser Satanás en persona para crear semejante aberración.










Es una mezcla entre el infierno, el Tercer Mundo y el patio de una cárcel centroamericana.

Cada vez que paso por ella me imagino a presos con machetes tirando sábanas en llamas a través de las ventanas.


----------



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)




----------



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)

Paletti Pasha dijo:


> Las estaciones de la línea 6 y 10 son muy paco, con ese mármol de mierda de colores caca paco.
> 
> Aún así, el metro de madrid es un metro muchísimo mas limpio y cuidado que el de Mierdalona, que parece el metro de Karachi.



Es que las estaciones 6,7,9 y 10 del Metro de Madrid son Paco totales con esos mármoles y azulejos


----------



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)

Estación autobuses de Vigo


----------



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)




----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Ene 2020)

Estación de buses de Santander.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (13 Ene 2020)

Porque la han arreglado un poco ultimamente, pero hace unos pocos años la Estación Sur de Madrid era paco paco...


----------



## elbaranda (13 Ene 2020)

El_neutral dijo:


> *Estación de autobuses de Logroño*. Probablemente la estación de autobuses más fea de España, el arquitecto debía de ser Satanás en persona para crear semejante aberración.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué maravilla tiene que ser vivir ahí. Creo recordar que la de Soria es parecida...


----------



## elbaranda (13 Ene 2020)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Porque la han arreglado un poco ultimamente, pero hace unos pocos años la Estación Sur de Madrid era paco paco...



Cualquier estación de autobuses random de Sudamérica es así, con esas columnas y asientos marca de la casa


----------



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Porque la han arreglado un poco ultimamente, pero hace unos pocos años la Estación Sur de Madrid era paco paco...





Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Porque la han arreglado un poco ultimamente, pero hace unos pocos años la Estación Sur de Madrid era paco paco...



Si llegas a conocer la antigua que había por Delicias y Palos de la Frontera


----------



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)

Estación buses de Albacete


----------



## HATE (13 Ene 2020)

El antiguo intercambiador de Moncloa donde respirabas toda la mierda de los autobuses.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (13 Ene 2020)

- Estación de buses de Orense:

















- La Gijón tiene la elegancia del Art Decó tardío pero está decrépita:







- Valladolid también es gloriosa: La Estación de Autobuses de Valladolid: una cápsula del tiempo en medio de la ciudad







- Santander es otra joya: *P.S. Veo que se me adelantó el Paletti Pasha*.


----------



## Lopedeberga (13 Ene 2020)

Pues si véis la de Lérida... dicen que no la arreglan porque está previsto hacer una nueva al lado de la estación de tren, llevan años diciéndolo.


----------



## Tars (13 Ene 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


>



La báscula PACO que no falte


----------



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)

HATE dijo:


> El antiguo intercambiador de Moncloa donde respirabas toda la mierda de los autobuses.



Y la de Avenida de América


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (13 Ene 2020)

- Lugo es puro lujo:


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (13 Ene 2020)

Son cápsulas de tiempos más Pacos


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Ene 2020)

Burgos:







La de Bilbao hasta el pasado Diciembre era de un pavoroso paquismo que deja en bragas a las estaciones de Vigo o Albacete.













La nueva es ultramegamoderna y aséptica, dejando huérfano de paquismo a la zona.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Ene 2020)




----------



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)

Las estaciones de autobuses españolas es paquismo puro y duro. Mucho hacer aeropuertos zombies y estaciones de AVE. Y lo de autobuses que mas utiliza la gente abandonadas.


----------



## visaman (13 Ene 2020)

os falta la estación de autobuses de Burgos y las estaciones de metro de BCN


----------



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)

Creo que tenemos nuestra estación Paco.

Estación autobuses de Tomelloso


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Ene 2020)

@damnit


----------



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)

Cuenca


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Ene 2020)




----------



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)




----------



## allan smithee (13 Ene 2020)

La de Lugo es la más Paco de las capitales de provincia gallegas, pero la de Coruña no le va a la zaga. Atención especial al estado del pavimento.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (13 Ene 2020)

La de Valencia también es bonica...
Ahora no puedo subir fotos, pero es canela fina. Además, está en una zona bastante chunga. Hace años que no paso por allá, pero en los 90 era territorio yonki calidad suprema.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (13 Ene 2020)

La de Valencia... la zona ha mejorado mucho ya no hay yonkis pero si gorrillas


----------



## Xequinfumfa (13 Ene 2020)

Qué puta vergüenza de estación de autobuses para Valencia. 
Es rollo zoo de los Viveros. ¿Alguien se acuerda del zoo de los Viveros, Dios mío?


----------



## damnit (13 Ene 2020)

Paletti Pasha dijo:


> @damnit



oh la la, gloria paco de mierda bendita


----------



## damnit (13 Ene 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> Esas estaciones con marmol oscuro y grises de los setenta. Que se respira Paco total



Gracias por tamañana mierdapaquez de aportación

Pasa a los anales de la Pacopedia™️

*Ladrillo Paco de Mierda:*
[...]
Estaciones metro, tren, autobuses,aeropuertos PACO de mierda

La recopilación enciclopédica de los hilos "PACO DE MIERDA". La PACOPEDIA.


----------



## Inkalus (13 Ene 2020)

Estación de autobuses de Merida con los clásicos toldos verdes PACO DE MIERDA.


----------



## melch (13 Ene 2020)

Hostia que demigrancia


----------



## ronalpiños (13 Ene 2020)

La antigua estacion de autobuses de la calle Alenza en Madrid.


----------



## Mallory (13 Ene 2020)

Hasta que no veáis la de Jaén, no habéis visto nada


----------



## JuanGrc (13 Ene 2020)

allan smithee dijo:


> La de Lugo es la más Paco de las capitales de provincia gallegas, pero la de Coruña no le va a la zaga. Atención especial al estado del pavimento.



Aquí la de Ferrol:


----------



## SNB Superstar (13 Ene 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> - Lugo es puro lujo:



Asta ace hunos meshez, hayí se reunía hun jrupo de vorrachos ha hezcuchar música rumana hezniana, meterse sendos cartonhez de bino y pejarse. La policía no los hechava (la nacional y la local de Lujo deven ser los cuerpos de policía más bajos y hinútilhez de toda España). Ha finales de 2018 hezcuché que los vorrachos avían rebentado la puerta de el halmacén de el var de la heztación para rovar priba, y ha el final los hecharon.

Los más lianthez heran un par de rumanos, Milo y Violeta, hanvos sociópatas. El primero hez halcojólico, la sejunda se mete todo lo que piya. Creo que Milo yeba un haño y pico en el truyo por biolar o hintentar biolar ha una chica, y Violeta ace tienpo que heztá hinjrhezada en la hunidaz psiquiátrica del jospital Lucus Augusti/Lula. Sejún me contaron, huna bhez se hezcapó, se fue ha la Cruz Roga por la mañana y la pasma se la yebó debuelta ha el Lula.


----------



## elbaranda (13 Ene 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Parece un cine porno de los años 70


----------



## Ignatius (13 Ene 2020)

El_neutral dijo:


> *Estación de autobuses de Logroño*. Probablemente la estación de autobuses más fea de España, el arquitecto debía de ser Satanás en persona para crear semejante aberración.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, joder, es brutal.
Qué gustico tiene que dar vivir ahí con vistas a los autobuses, que no sé por qué son siempre foco de atracción de morerío y panchitada.

Los de las últimas ventanas de la esquina esa que hace ángulo agudo pueden saltar de piso en piso.


----------



## ronalpiños (13 Ene 2020)

A los que se quejan de la termibus recien cerrada en Bilbao, la de la calle autonomia tenia telita tambien.


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 Ene 2020)

El_neutral dijo:


> *Estación de autobuses de Logroño*. Probablemente la estación de autobuses más fea de España, el arquitecto debía de ser Satanás en persona para crear semejante aberración.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En dura lid esa de Logroño con la antigua estación de autobuses de Oviedo. La de Oviedo tira más a lo vertical en plan imitando a Barad-dur:


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 Ene 2020)




----------



## Roque III (13 Ene 2020)

La estación de autobuses de Torrijos tampoco es nada desdeñable, con ese brutal ambiente ochentero.









A destacar el cartel de cervezas el águila, y la señal de prohibido a la entrada,que lleva desde que tengo memoria así:


----------



## Paisdemierda (13 Ene 2020)

Sinceramente no se que le pedís a una estación de bus, es una parada de bus grande y no necesita más, por mi serían un rectángulo tapado con panel sandwich, las dársenas que hiciesen falta debajo y un cuarto de pajas para que los chaperos pudieran ejercer.


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 Ene 2020)

Paisdemierda dijo:


> Sinceramente no se que le pedís a una estación de bus, es una parada de bus grande y no necesita más, por mi serían un rectángulo tapado con panel sandwich, las dársenas que hiciesen falta debajo y un cuarto de pajas para que los chaperos pudieran ejercer.



Es que aquí nos vestimos todos con capa, llevamos monóculo y bastón y queremos que nuestro entorno este en consonancia con nuestra gallarda aparencia proceril; por eso cualquier estación que sea menos que esto nos parece una estación Paco de mierda:


----------



## kokod (13 Ene 2020)

Ignatius dijo:


> Joder, joder, es brutal.
> Qué gustico tiene que dar vivir ahí con vistas a los autobuses, que no sé por qué son siempre foco de atracción de morerío y panchitada.
> 
> Los de las últimas ventanas de la esquina esa que hace ángulo agudo pueden saltar de piso en piso.



Viviendo en esas casas uno puede pillar un cancer sano al cabo de unos años...


----------



## Mallory (13 Ene 2020)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En dura lid esa de Logroño con la antigua estación de autobuses de Oviedo. La de Oviedo tira más a lo vertical en plan imitando a Barad-dur:



Se parece a la de Lérida


----------



## ffxxmz (13 Ene 2020)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En dura lid esa de Logroño con la antigua estación de autobuses de Oviedo. La de Oviedo tira más a lo vertical en plan imitando a Barad-dur:




Menudo edificio más Dimitri de mierda...


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (13 Ene 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> Esas estaciones con marmol oscuro y grises de los setenta. Que se respira Paco total



El mármol Paco del metro de Madrid dotaba de personalidad y empaque a las estaciones de metro, mucho mejor que la mierda de paredes plasticosas de colores que despersonaliza las estaciones y les da un aire insulso y aburrido, esto lo empezó a hacer el puto subnormal cara topo cejudo de Gallardón cuando era presidente la taifa autonómica.






Aunque los mejor sería volver a los elegantes azulejos con anuncios de delicioso torrefacto a la taza.


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 Ene 2020)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Aunque los mejor sería volver a los elegantes azulejos con anuncios de delicioso torrefacto a la taza.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 214234



¿Os imagináis que hubiera una guerra y tener que dormir en esa estación de metro porque están borbandeando Madrid? Sería toda una experiiencia pasarte la noche develado porque oyes en la lejanía el ruido de las bombas y cada vez que abres los ojos tener delante de ti un anuncio en amarillo que pone "cafe torrefacto marca La Estrella". Joder, el puto infierno en la tierra.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (13 Ene 2020)

El_neutral dijo:


> *Estación de autobuses de Logroño*. Probablemente la estación de autobuses más fea de España, el arquitecto debía de ser Satanás en persona para crear semejante aberración.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso ya no es PACO, eso es Satán directamente. Qué puto horror.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (13 Ene 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> Si llegas a conocer la antigua que había por Delicias y Palos de la Frontera



Joder, qué recuerdos.

Pacómetro a punto de salirse de las escala.


----------



## D_M (13 Ene 2020)




----------



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)

Soria


----------



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)

Guadalajara


----------



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)

Y de trenes está la de Getafe Industrial. Junto a naves abandonadas y restos de la fábrica de Uralita con restos de Amianto. No se cuánta gente ha muerto al cruzar las vías.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Ene 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> Y de trenes está la de Getafe Industrial. Junto a naves abandonadas y restos de la fábrica de Uralita con restos de Amianto. No se cuánta gente ha muerto al cruzar las vías.



Roza el tercermundismo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Ene 2020)

ffxxmz dijo:


> Menudo edificio más Dimitri de mierda...



Para que digáis que el franquijmo no era soviético.


----------



## Ayios (13 Ene 2020)

El_neutral dijo:


> *Estación de autobuses de Logroño*. Probablemente la estación de autobuses más fea de España, el arquitecto debía de ser Satanás en persona para crear semejante aberración.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las estaciones de autobuses en general son todas bastante mierderas, pero esa es la parte de las cocheras. De frente sigue siendo fea pero ni tan mal:







La de Guadalajara también tiene delito. Parece la entrada a Alcalá-Meco.


----------



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)

Torrevieja


----------



## Barspin (13 Ene 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> Las estaciones de autobuses españolas es paquismo puro y duro. Mucho hacer aeropuertos zombies y estaciones de AVE. Y lo de autobuses que mas utiliza la gente abandonadas.




Muy pero que muy cierto.


----------



## tucco (13 Ene 2020)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Qué puta vergüenza de estación de autobuses para Valencia.
> Es rollo zoo de los Viveros. ¿Alguien se acuerda del zoo de los Viveros, Dios mío?



Yo cogía en 1990 allí un autobús a las 3,30 de la madrugada. Había que cruzar el vestíbulo de la estación esquivando los mendigos que dormían en el suelo. 
Pero, no me digas que han quitado el zoo de Viveros...Años después de estar en Valencia, volví de viaje con mi novia y la llevé a ese entrañable zoo.
El Gulliver del cauce del Turia también tenía lo suyo de paquismo...
Pero lo que rompía el Pacómetro era el bar de Manolo el del Bombo, junto al Luis Casanova (hoy Mestalla), "tu bar deportivo", con unas inenarrables lámparas en forma de balones de fútbol. Y, muy cerca, el Hostal Penalty, que con el nombre ya está todo dicho en lo que a paquismo se refiere...


----------



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)

Palencia


----------



## Inkalus (13 Ene 2020)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> El mármol Paco del metro de Madrid dotaba de personalidad y empaque a las estaciones de metro, mucho mejor que la mierda de paredes plasticosas de colores que despersonaliza las estaciones y les da un aire insulso y aburrido, esto lo empezó a hacer el puto subnormal cara topo cejudo de Gallardón cuando era presidente la taifa autonómica.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 214231
> Ver archivo adjunto 214233
> ...



En Madrid hemos pasado del PACO DE MIERDA al PACO QUIERO Y NO PUEDO DE MIERDA.


----------



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)

Salamanca


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Ene 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> Palencia



Todas color marrón paco, a juego con el Talbot horizon y el Seat Ritmo que poblaban las calles de la época.


----------



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)

Falta los murales de las estaciones Paco del Metro de Madrid. Arte moderno Paquismo.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (13 Ene 2020)

tucco dijo:


> Yo cogía en 1990 allí un autobús a las 3,30 de la madrugada. Había que cruzar el vestíbulo de la estación esquivando los mendigos que dormían en el suelo.
> Pero, no me digas que han quitado el zoo de Viveros...Años después de estar en Valencia, volví de viaje con mi novia y la llevé a ese entrañable zoo.
> El Gulliver del cauce del Turia también tenía lo suyo de paquismo...
> Pero lo que rompía el Pacómetro era el bar de Manolo el del Bombo, junto al Luis Casanova (hoy Mestalla), "tu bar deportivo", con unas inenarrables lámparas en forma de balones de fútbol. Y, muy cerca, el Hostal Penalty, que con el nombre ya está todo dicho en lo que a paquismo se refiere...



Siento decirte que sí; el zoo de los Viveros ya es historio paquil. Ahora han montado un zoo de diseño (Bioparc) junto al parque de cabecera, al inicio de los Jardines del Turia. Y, claro, no es lo mismo. Yo aún estoy traumatizado por los gritos de Tarzán (el único gorila que tenían) mientras arrojaba su propia mierda sobre los incautos visitantes. Eso sí que era paquismo en vena.


----------



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)

También un país que presume de recibir turismo. Tengamos estaciones que ni se han tocado desde hace 30 años. Da una sensación ha dejadez y viejuno que tira para atrás. No se qué pensará los guiris de las estaciones Paco.


----------



## El Pionero (13 Ene 2020)

Como la estación de Chamartín. Que sigue igual que hace 35 años. Parece una estación de la Europa del este que se una gran capital. Espero que con la operación Chamartín haga una nueva moderna.


----------



## El Pionero (14 Ene 2020)

Pontevedra


----------



## Benceno (14 Ene 2020)

Quien no ha parado en la mítica estación de autobuses de Albacete







O en la Gineta


----------



## El Pionero (14 Ene 2020)

León


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Ene 2020)

La de albacete al menos tiene el perdon de que esta pegada a la del tren, que si que esta guapa


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 Ene 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> Pontevedra



Por dentro es ultra-Paco, por fuera decrepitud albanesa.


----------



## El Pionero (14 Ene 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Por dentro es ultra-Paco, por fuera decrepitud albanesa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 214416
> 
> ...



Lo de la báscula Paco. No se qué sentido tiene. En otra estación había también. Los caballitos al lado de la comisaría todo mezclado.

Uno no sabe si va en un autocar o en Delorean cuando entra en esas estaciones.


----------



## Cafard (14 Ene 2020)

Las estaciones de autobús en España te secan el alma. 
Pero en las de otros países pasas miedo
Os presento la de Atlanta


----------



## El Pionero (14 Ene 2020)

Valladolid


----------



## Chimpu (14 Ene 2020)

Menudo pais nostalgico del tercer mundismo que fue

Por eso votan comunistas


----------



## Chimpu (14 Ene 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> Pontevedra




Coches de los 80 en estaciones de los años 60...España va a remolque


----------



## Giles Amaury (14 Ene 2020)

"Cafe y taberna moderna". Joder, esa pobre gente ya se ha dado cuenta que tienen la taberna en una estación de autobuses Paco y tratan de desligarse de ella estableciendo una especie de declaración de intenciones en el nombre que le han puesto a su tasca: "chuuussss, cuidado, ojito ¿eh? Que nuestro café y taberna es moderna."


----------



## El Pionero (14 Ene 2020)

No sé cómo serán en el resto de Europa. Los de aquí no tienen nada que envidiar a los de África. Una vergüenza que no reformen las estaciones para Aves y Aeropuertos ultra modernos y fashion.


----------



## Papadelta (14 Ene 2020)

La estación de autobuses de Vilafranca es deprimente... 



Y la de trenes de Cunit tampoco se queda atrás, en realidad casi todas las estaciones de tren de l costa de Tarragona son horribles, el mismo edificio genérico, cafetería PACO y gentuza que se cuela porque no hay nadie vigilando ni funcis en las ventanillas


----------



## El Pionero (14 Ene 2020)

Hellín


----------



## ELVR (14 Ene 2020)

Estación AVE Madrid entre los andenes y el jardincito. Estaciones bus Barcelona Sants y Nord. Restos de paquismo en la terminal T2 del Aeropuerto El Prat.

Bonus track: estación bus Johann en Amsterdam


----------



## Hannibal (14 Ene 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> Esas estaciones con marmol oscuro y grises de los setenta. Que se respira Paco total



Pues no sé qué problema le veis a las estaciones de metro con mármol.
Cierto es que necesitan una limpieza, pero las prefiero a las nuevas, con paredes y techos que parecen plástico reciclado del mar y dan la impresión de ser de juguete.

Yo me tiré años criticando a mi padre por tener los típicos muebles Paco de madera con diseños de los 70. Y hoy me arrepiento de haber tirado alguno de esos muebles que eran de madera de verdad, que no se rompían ni perdían color al segundo año como toda la mierda sueca que tenemos hoy en día en nuestras casas. 

Ese mármol lleva ahí décadas como habéis dicho; veremos cuánto tardan en tener que cambiar los plásticos que están poniendo ahora. Además del riesgo que suponen en caso de incendio.


----------



## damnit (14 Ene 2020)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En dura lid esa de Logroño con la antigua estación de autobuses de Oviedo. La de Oviedo tira más a lo vertical en plan imitando a Barad-dur:



me acuerdo, sí. Me recuerdan a las Peach Tree Towers de Judge Dredd, qué cyberpunk decadente todo


----------



## damnit (14 Ene 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> Salamanca



el cartel de la Caja Rural ahí asomando le da un toque EXTRAPACO


----------



## damnit (14 Ene 2020)

Cafard dijo:


> Las estaciones de autobús en España te secan el alma.
> Pero en las de otros países pasas miedo
> Os presento la de Atlanta
> Ver archivo adjunto 214424



eso iba a decir yo, si os enseño la de Abu Dhabi... paquismo mediooriental de la época post-explosión del petróleo:








y esto del interior, en un día en el que no debía de haber nadie, por lo general no había sitio ni para sentarse en el suelo y si lo hay mejor ni hacerlo porque puedes coger cáncer de sida


----------



## damnit (14 Ene 2020)

Las terminales 1 y 2 del aeropuerto de Barajas aún conservan una esencia paco brutal, con esos mármoles antediluvianos y esos falsos techos bajos, oscura y deprimente con permanente olor a lejía y orín de los mendigos


----------



## Giles Amaury (14 Ene 2020)

damnit dijo:


> me acuerdo, sí. Me recuerdan a las Peach Tree Towers de Judge Dredd, qué cyberpunk decadente todo



Joder, lo ha clavao: las Peach Tree Towers de Dredd. La misma mugre y el mismo hormigonazo pero sin lo más interesante de Dredd: los asesinatos y luchas entre bandas.


----------



## El Pionero (14 Ene 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Las terminales 1 y 2 del aeropuerto de Barajas aún conservan una esencia paco brutal, con esos mármoles antediluvianos y esos falsos techos bajos, oscura y deprimente con permanente olor a lejía y orín de los mendigos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 214553
> 
> ...



Barajas quitando la T4. Es muy Paco también.


----------



## artemis (14 Ene 2020)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Siento decirte que sí; el zoo de los Viveros ya es historio paquil. Ahora han montado un zoo de diseño (Bioparc) junto al parque de cabecera, al inicio de los Jardines del Turia. Y, claro, no es lo mismo. Yo aún estoy traumatizado por los gritos de Tarzán (el único gorila que tenían) mientras arrojaba su propia mierda sobre los incautos visitantes. Eso sí que era paquismo en vena.



Yo fui de pequeño, y solo me acuerdo de un pobre lobo que no paraba de dar vueltas a la jaula que era pequeña... menos mal que lo cerraron


----------



## El Pionero (14 Ene 2020)

Villanueva de la Serena


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 Ene 2020)

Pues imagina ver pasar chortinas de esas mientras tú estás fozosamente en una parada sórdida para coger el tren e ir a esperar en una estación de autobuses Paco a ver si llega la prima Chari con sus larvas.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (15 Ene 2020)

Tars dijo:


> La báscula PACO que no falte



La auténtica báscula Paco de Mierda es esta que tenían en todas las farmacias.





Y luego estaba el modelo para pesar a las larvas.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (15 Ene 2020)

La de ADIF de Jaca es paco total, traviesas de madera con más de 100 años en casi toda la línea, andenes bajos que ya no se usan en ningún sitio, paredes desconchadas en la parte superior del edificio de viajeros, bloqueo telefónico con enclavamiento mecánico que está obsoleto y solo se usa en sitios contados... Paquismo ferroviario en estado puro, aunque también hay que reconocer que tiene su encanto.






La estación de FGV de Benidorm tampoco se queda corta en paquismo. Ilustro con unas "afotos".


----------



## Renegato (15 Ene 2020)

Se os han olvidado a nuestros amigos canarios con sus originales estaciones de autobuses Yeray de mierda


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (15 Ene 2020)

Renegado_ dijo:


> Se os han olvidado a nuestros amigos canarios con sus originales estaciones de autobuses Yeray de mierda



Estaciones de guaguas Yeray de mierda.


----------



## Barruno (15 Ene 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> Si llegas a conocer la antigua que había por Delicias y Palos de la Frontera



Ésa es la de Legazpi no?
La conocí en sus estertores.
Los andenes era como un viaje con Dante a los infiernos.


----------



## Supremacía (15 Ene 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> - Lugo es puro lujo:



Veo la segunda y la tercera foto y me parece estar en una estación de México; es que son casi idénticas.


----------



## Barruno (15 Ene 2020)

Cruising en los baños manda.


----------



## Supremacía (15 Ene 2020)

Benceno dijo:


> Quien no ha parado en la mítica estación de autobuses de Albacete
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué refrescos tan raros venden en España.


----------



## Supremacía (15 Ene 2020)

Cafard dijo:


> Las estaciones de autobús en España te secan el alma.
> Pero en las de otros países pasas miedo
> Os presento la de Atlanta
> Ver archivo adjunto 214424



Sin mencionar que los autobuses de Estados Unidos son feos a rabiar:


----------



## El Pionero (15 Ene 2020)

Guareña


----------



## El Pionero (15 Ene 2020)

Zafra. Parece más a una comisaría que una estación


----------



## El Pionero (15 Ene 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Ésa es la de Legazpi no?
> La conocí en sus estertores.
> Los andenes era como un viaje con Dante a los infiernos.



Estaba más llegando Atocha. Entre el Paseo de las Delicias y Palos de la Frontera


----------



## Cafard (15 Ene 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Sin mencionar que los autobuses de Estados Unidos son feos a rabiar:
> Ver archivo adjunto 214969
> Ver archivo adjunto 214970




La dichosa Greyhound Lines,

Que te permite conocer el primer mundo con servicios del tercero.


----------



## El Pionero (15 Ene 2020)

Pues en la Estación de Chamartín. Esconde una zona muy paquil.Que lleva años abandonada.













Aunque le queda poco.Lo van reabrir y lo van a modernizar.


----------



## Barruno (15 Ene 2020)

La de mi capital,Málaga:







No la considero askopenizable, pero masonicadémier en su maxima expresión con esas piramides que todo lo ven diseñadas en la Logia costasoleña de turno.


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (15 Ene 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> Pues en la Estación de Chamartín. Esconde una zona muy paquil.Que lleva años abandonada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Esta foto es de cuando funcionaba ese vestíbulo. 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Feriri88 (16 Ene 2020)

Tengo una mala noticia para los Pacolovers

La estación de buses ochentera de León va a remodelarse entera. De esto









A esto












Otra pérdida reciente para la provincia fue la estación de buses de Astorga




Desde el año pasado es así




Notese que se ha despaquizado incluso las vallas de enfrente de la estación pasando del verde paco al gris oscuro mas escandinavo. 

Paco era también la terminal del aeropuerto de León




Desde 2011 se construyó otra más nueva. Nuestra mini T4


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (16 Ene 2020)

Macho, fíjate que hay cosas de las que uno podría quejarse. Pero a mí que las baldosas sean de mármol o no me la suda un poco la verdad. El otro día me comí una avería de 40 min en el cercanías


----------



## El Pionero (16 Ene 2020)

Ponferrada


----------



## El Pionero (16 Ene 2020)

Aranda del Duero


----------



## Giles Amaury (16 Ene 2020)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Tengo una mala noticia para los Pacolovers
> 
> La estación de buses ochentera de León va a remodelarse entera. De esto
> 
> ...



De una horripilante mierda viejuna a una horripilante mierda nueva. 

En arquitectura el tiempo tenía que haberse parado en 1850. Todos seríamos más felices al no vivir rodeados de edificios que parecen templos erigidos en honor a Pazuzu. 

La verdad es que no me extraña que cuando paso más tiempo de la cuenta en España rodeado de arquitectura Paco-sovietil de mierda, luego tenga que hacer terapia en Dublín o Edimburgo mediante relajantes paseos delante de casas de estilo georgiano:


----------



## Jeb Stuart (16 Ene 2020)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Porque la han arreglado un poco ultimamente, pero hace unos pocos años la Estación Sur de Madrid era paco paco...



ESta foto te dicen que es de un pais sudamericano guarro y te lo crees


----------



## visaman (16 Ene 2020)

al final vamos a hacer la guía paco de España, tiembla guía michelín el futuro es nuestro


----------



## El Pionero (16 Ene 2020)

Torrelavega


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Ene 2020)

A los que diseñan edificios de viviendas encima de estaciones de autobuses habría que ahorcarlos, después de exorcizarlos. Sin otra posible medida.


----------



## LostSouls (16 Ene 2020)

Paquismo ecstremo
Ausencia de taquilleros
Carcamales de pueblo señalando con el bastón
máquinas de vending que se quedan la pasta
Rótulos de cerámica
Bares abandonados
Horarios obsoletos
Autobuses que paran fuera
empleados malcarados MANDAN


----------



## El Pionero (16 Ene 2020)

Tudela


----------



## El Pionero (16 Ene 2020)

Calahorra


----------



## Feriri88 (16 Ene 2020)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> De una horripilante mierda viejuna a una horripilante mierda nueva.
> 
> En arquitectura el tiempo tenía que haberse parado en 1850. Todos seríamos más felices al no vivir rodeados de edificios que parecen templos erigidos en honor a Pazuzu.
> 
> La verdad es que no me extraña que cuando paso más tiempo de la cuenta en España rodeado de arquitectura Paco-sovietil de mierda, luego tenga que hacer terapia en Dublín o Edimburgo mediante relajantes paseos delante de casas de estilo georgiano:





Bueno.... UK en ese aspecto....
El brutalismo y sesentismo britanico da para tema.


----------



## El Pionero (16 Ene 2020)

Plasencia


----------



## El Pionero (16 Ene 2020)




----------



## Autómata (16 Ene 2020)

Yo entiendo menos que hagan obras faraónicas para enriquecer a las constructoras y llevárselo crudo. Cuidar, mantener, rehabilitar, destinar a otros usos....si. 

Recuerdo el metro de Berlín y tanto trenes como estaciones eran antiguas pero estaban bien mantenidas. Sin obras ni moderneces paco de mierda de mala calidad.


----------



## tucco (16 Ene 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> Calahorra



Ufff. Junto con la de Logroño, favorita para la Gala de los Paco en la categoría de Estaciones de Autobuses...

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Pionero (18 Ene 2020)

Estación autobuses Villarrobledo


----------



## Barruno (18 Ene 2020)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> ESta foto te dicen que es de un pais sudamericano guarro y te lo crees



De hecho, con la unica persona que he cruzado palabra em esa askopenizable estacion fué hace 15 años con un sudamericano pacoperuano llamado Washinton... y recuerdo que yo me pregunté por que cojones le pondrian a un ser así tan sudamericano y ESPAÑOL un nombre tan de la pérfida albión...


----------



## ffxxmz (19 Ene 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Sin mencionar que los autobuses de Estados Unidos son feos a rabiar:
> Ver archivo adjunto 214969
> Ver archivo adjunto 214970



Peor que verlos es viajar en ellos

LA PEOR MIERDA HABIDA EN EL MUNDO MUNDIAL UN VIAJE EN CUALQUIER LINEA DE BUSES DE LARGO RADIO EN EEUU


----------



## Edu.R (19 Ene 2020)

Perdón si la habéis puesto ya. Aquí me pasé yo mañanas de adolescente:







Es de una ciudad claramente infravalorada y muchas veces criticada en Guardería. Y no es Elda.


----------



## ffxxmz (19 Ene 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Perdón si la habéis puesto ya. Aquí me pasé yo mañanas de adolescente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A que es la estación de Las Pedroñeras...


----------



## El Pionero (19 Ene 2020)

Quintanar de la Orden


----------



## Edu.R (19 Ene 2020)

ffxxmz dijo:


> A que es la estación de Las Pedroñeras...



Tierra de asado y vino de la Ribera.


----------



## El Pionero (19 Ene 2020)

Valdepeñas


----------



## El Pionero (19 Ene 2020)




----------



## Knight who says ni (19 Ene 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> - La Gijón tiene la elegancia del Art Decó tardío pero está decrépita:



ese minarete es para llamar a los pacos a la oración?


----------



## El Pionero (20 Ene 2020)

Elche


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 Ene 2020)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> ese minarete es para llamar a los pacos a la oración?



Originalmente tenía un relox y atraía la mirada de los Pacos hacia la tasca local, su verdadera oración cinco veces al día mínimo.


----------



## El Pionero (2 Feb 2020)

Úbeda


----------



## El Pionero (2 Feb 2020)

Guadix


----------



## El Pionero (2 Feb 2020)

Zamora


----------



## Il Corvo (2 Feb 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> - Lugo es puro lujo:



Qué gustazo tan poca gente


----------



## Il Corvo (2 Feb 2020)

LostSouls dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 215586
> Ver archivo adjunto 215587
> Ver archivo adjunto 215588
> 
> ...



Moraleja parece un tanatorio


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (10 Feb 2020)

Tars dijo:


> La báscula PACO que no falte



Jod... Esa báscula funciona con pesetas fijo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Feb 2020)

Esto sí que es una gala interesante, y no la de los Oscar.

¡Vivan los Paco!


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (10 Feb 2020)

Paletti "Kulak" Pasha dijo:


>




Madre mía, Alenza. Viajes a Santander...

De pequeño me llamaba la atención que en Madrid y en plenos 80, en el puesto de prensa se vendía el periódico Egin con total normalidad.


----------



## El Pionero (10 Feb 2020)

Hay que poner himno al hilo


----------



## El Pionero (10 Feb 2020)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Feb 2020)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Feb 2020)

Ferrol


----------



## El Pionero (10 Feb 2020)

*Cebreros*


----------



## LostSouls (10 Feb 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> Ferrol



A ver quién tiene huevos a comerse unos cacahueses con mhiel de esa máquina.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (10 Feb 2020)

Las Pedroñeras


----------



## El Pionero (10 Feb 2020)

Navalmoral de la Mata







Coria


----------



## El Pionero (10 Feb 2020)

Linares


----------



## tucco (10 Feb 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> Linares



Las reuniones de la comunidad de propietarios del edificio las celebran en el andén 3, tras la llegada del correo de Jaén...


----------



## hkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhhhhlf (10 Feb 2020)

Lo peor de Chamartín es el puto olor a meado que hay en los baños, a todas horas. Cuando puedo uso el de discapacitados, que por otra parte es el que debería usar.



El Pionero dijo:


> Lo de la báscula Paco. No se qué sentido tiene. En otra estación había también. Los caballitos al lado de la comisaría todo mezclado.
> 
> Uno no sabe si va en un autocar o en Delorean cuando entra en esas estaciones.



Las básculas son típicas pero nada tiene más aroma paquil que las máquinas de comprar saltarinas, chicles o cualquiera de esas mariconadas que suele haber en toda estación paco:







La calidad de la imagen va acorde al hilo.

Os quejáis de España, pero la Victoria Station en Londres es una puta mierda y en Brighton directamente no hay estación. Sales del bus aquí:






Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> - Lugo es puro lujo:



Coño, qué recuerdos me ha traído esto; llevaba más de una década sin ver ese sitio. Es como si estuviera ahí sentado esperando el bus con mi chortina lucense. El pasillo de dentro me recuerda al de la estación de Santiago:







Santiago es la puta decadencia hecha ciudad, repleto de edificios con bajos sin usar, con los ladrillos llenos de pintadas y musgo.


----------



## El Pionero (10 Feb 2020)

Estación satánica de Puertollano. Fijaros en la ventana. Además alberga también el conservatorio de música.


----------



## Barspin (10 Feb 2020)

Lo de Puertollano parece el tanatorio, nomejodas.


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Feb 2020)

El_neutral dijo:


> *Estación de autobuses de Logroño*. Probablemente la estación de autobuses más fea de España, el arquitecto debía de ser Satanás en persona para crear semejante aberración.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Pero, ¿qué puta mierda es esta?, pensaba que lo peor en estaciones era la del cercanías de Alcalá de Henares en Madrid. Puede que en la foto no se aprecie bien, pero la primera vez que entré ahí con el coche me quedé flipando, lo putísimo peor para una ciudad que tiene su cierta relevancia. Un aparcamiento überpaco, entrada horrorosa, ubicación mala para ir con vehículo, no hay sitio, petada, es el putísimo horror


----------



## Gubelkian (11 Feb 2020)

Gangrel dijo:


> La auténtica báscula Paco de Mierda es esta que tenían en todas las farmacias.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 214925
> Ver archivo adjunto 214926
> ...



Es que a las básculas Paco de las estaciones les veo una virtud:

Parecen más blindadas que un frugón de banco.

Yo creo que si hubiera una guerra nuclear y cayera una bomba atómica sobre la ciudad que arrasase la estación, la báscula Paco sería lo único que seguiría en pie. Y funcionando además.


----------



## El Pionero (11 Feb 2020)

Barspin dijo:


> Lo de Puertollano parece el tanatorio, nomejodas.



Pues ahora que lo dices. El tanatorio de la M 40. Se parecen bastante


----------



## Life After Hate (11 Feb 2020)

Qué desangelada y fea es Madrid.

Una ciudad de mierda, con gente de mierda.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (11 Feb 2020)

El Burgo de Osma.








*El Ayuntamiento pone a disposición del Juzgado la estación de bus*
_
El Juzgado de Instrucción y Primera Instancia se trasladará provisionalmente a la terminal de autobuses mientras se acometan las obras en el edificio de Juzgados (antigua Audiencia y Cárcel) de la calle Universidad. En las obras de adecuación, para las que no hay fecha inmediata de comienzo, se deberán invertir más de un millón de euros. Según la previsión y el ofrecimiento realizado por el Ayuntamiento, cuando se realicen las obras, en la parte de la planta baja se ubicarán los servicios de atención al público, como registro civil, sala de vistas o el Instituto de Medicina Legal, mientras que en la primera planta se ubicarían los despachos del juez, secretario judicial y resto de funcionarios._

El Ayuntamiento pone a disposición del Juzgado la estación de bus


----------



## Zawer74 (11 Feb 2020)

De parte de mi señora esposa........estación Vieja de Autobuses de Ávila.
Hoy cerrada







.
Nueva estación de autobuses de Ávila 






la torre de colorines alberga un novedoso gym



Aprende. betilla


----------



## El Pionero (13 Feb 2020)

Fraga


----------



## El Pionero (13 Feb 2020)

Segovia


----------



## txusky_g (2 Mar 2020)

El_neutral dijo:


> *Estación de autobuses de Logroño*. Probablemente la estación de autobuses más fea de España, el arquitecto debía de ser Satanás en persona para crear semejante aberración.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, el detalle maravilloso de la estación rodeada de bloques soviéticos, decorados con ropa colgada comprada en las rebajas de Galerías Preciados, hace rozar la excelencia a Logroño.

Enhorabuena a los logroñeses.


----------



## NPI (2 Mar 2020)

Valladolid


----------



## NPI (2 Mar 2020)

Vitoria



















Un saludo.


----------



## jotace (2 Mar 2020)

Cabrones, de la de Valencia sólo habéis puesto una foto que casi la dignifica. En realidad no es tan fea pero está totalmente anclada en el pasado más Paco, amianto a tope y techos sin aislamiento.
Y el caso es que a mí ese tejado curvo y esa cristalera frontal me van.

La estación de autobuses de Valencia, parada en el tiempo




















El Pionero dijo:


> Estación autobuses Villarrobledo



Me recuerda al 100% a las escuelas viejas del pueblo ultraPaco de la manchuela donde nací.
Tenían un pasaje interno que pasaba por el antiguo patio y que unía dos calles. Me molaba infinito pasar por ahí.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (2 Mar 2020)

Tomelloso


----------



## ACICUETANO (4 Mar 2020)

Dado que Albacete ha logrado un puesto relevante en el hilo , os dejo esta obra de Le corbusier

Su estación de tren ( Exterior )




Interior 




lástima que no fue conservada como monumento historico artístico y sufrió una transformación con la llegada del ave y es casi irreconocible.

Una pena


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Mar 2020)

Es curioso como utilizais el termino paco como eufemismo por no decir BASURA DEL TERCER MUNDO


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Mar 2020)

ACICUETANO dijo:


> Dado que Albacete ha logrado un puesto relevante en el hilo , os dejo esta obra de Le corbusier
> 
> Su estación de tren ( Exterior )
> 
> ...



Que cosa mas fantasmal. Menos mal que hace ya 10 años que abandonaron africa... hoy la estacion es esto


----------



## ACICUETANO (4 Mar 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Que cosa mas fantasmal. Menos mal que hace ya 10 años que abandonaron africa... hoy la estacion es esto



A eso me refería una restauración sin respeto por el patrimonio ni la tradición


----------



## El Pionero (4 Mar 2020)

Aguilar del Campo


----------



## El Pionero (4 Mar 2020)

Guardo


----------



## El Pionero (4 Mar 2020)

Avilés


----------



## El Pionero (7 Jul 2020)

Padrón


----------



## El Pionero (7 Jul 2020)

Vilalba


----------



## El Pionero (7 Jul 2020)

Monforte de Lemos


----------



## El Pionero (7 Jul 2020)

Barbastro


----------



## El Pionero (7 Jul 2020)

Lucena


----------



## El Pionero (7 Jul 2020)

Arcos de la Frontera


----------



## El Pionero (7 Jul 2020)

Sarria


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Jul 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> Barbastro



El exterior es proceresco.


----------



## El Pionero (7 Jul 2020)

Vilagarcía arousa


----------



## Effetá (7 Jul 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> Estación satánica de Puertollano. Fijaros en la ventana. Además alberga también el conservatorio de música.



Y el pentágono satánico del ventanal rosetón


----------



## Mr Bubbles (7 Jul 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Ésa es la de Legazpi no?
> La conocí en sus estertores.
> Los andenes era como un viaje con Dante a los infiernos.



Yo conocí esa estación al final de su vida y ya en los 90 parecía una cosa oscura, sucia, de los 70 tenía la impresión.
Cuando inauguraron la de Mendez Álvaro parecia casi de otro mundo.. con el paso de los años esta va cogiendo bouquet también


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (8 Jul 2020)

Extraordinario hilo. Habría que hacer una votación para elegir las 5 más Paco.

Hay algo en las estaciones de Autobuses que es desalentador, cutre, infernal, deprimente, descorazonador. Es como la tristeza hecha arquitectura.

Sin embargo son utilísimas, rentables, baratas y muy necesarias.

Qué recuerdos me trae la estación de Autobuses de Madrid en la calle Palos de la Frontera. Maravillosos tiempos Paco siendo jovenzuelo y viviendo Pacoaventuras.


----------



## El Pionero (8 Jul 2020)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Extraordinario hilo. Habría que hacer una votación para elegir las 5 más Paco.
> 
> Hay algo en las estaciones de Autobuses que es desalentador, cutre, infernal, deprimente, descorazonador. Es como la tristeza hecha arquitectura.
> 
> ...



Estaría bien elegir entre todos la estación más de Paco de todas


----------



## El Pionero (8 Jul 2020)

Bejar


----------



## El Pionero (8 Jul 2020)

Ciudad Rodrigo


----------



## El Pionero (8 Jul 2020)

Almendralejo


----------



## El Pionero (8 Jul 2020)

Don Benito


----------



## El Pionero (29 Jul 2020)

La Linea de la Concepción


----------



## El Pionero (29 Jul 2020)

Marbella


----------



## El Pionero (29 Jul 2020)




----------



## jlf73 (29 Jul 2020)

La estación marítima de Santander, imaginad llegar desde Inglaterra en el ferry y después de ver a los Picos de Europa y las montañas en todo su explendor miras al otro lado y te encuentras el Centro Botín y esto, Lucifer contra Paco


----------



## Barspin (29 Jul 2020)

El hilo va de estaciones de busetos, no de cárceles colombianas, vamos a centrarnos un poco por favor.







Pesetos al acecho de...¿de quién?


Pacociraptores gais








Astorga:







Módulo presidiario Tarancón 3000:


----------



## Autómata (29 Jul 2020)

A mi me gustan, siempre que estén operativas, limpias y medianamente mantenidas. 

Prefiero una estación paco al despilfarro de las moderneces, los millones de presupuesto y los "sobres" . Los proyectos de ahora me parecen totalmente deshumanizados, diseñados para tratar a la gente como ganado, y además con una calidad pésima, a los dos años no hacen más que salirles defectos.


----------



## El Pionero (29 Jul 2020)

Autómata dijo:


> A mi me gustan, siempre que estén operativas, limpias y medianamente mantenidas.
> 
> Prefiero una estación paco al despilfarro de las moderneces, los millones de presupuesto y los "sobres" . Los proyectos de ahora me parecen totalmente deshumanizados, diseñados para tratar a la gente como ganado, y además con una calidad pésima, a los dos años no hacen más que salirles defectos.



Lo malo que no invierten ni reforman las estaciones por lo menos 30 años.

Una reforma para hacerlas más accesibles y que de un aire más moderno. Tampoco es mucho gasto y que ningún castuzo pegue el pelotazo, haciendo una nueva.


----------



## Vorsicht (29 Jul 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> Es que las estaciones 6,7,9 y 10 del Metro de Madrid son Paco totales con esos mármoles y azulejos



Pero si parece un plano del resplandor, de Kubrick!


----------



## El Pionero (29 Jul 2020)

Cádiz


----------



## El Pionero (29 Jul 2020)




----------



## Saco de papas (29 Jul 2020)

La virgen que país tercermundista de mierda somos.

Cazorla:


----------



## El Pionero (29 Jul 2020)

Ribadeo


----------



## El Pionero (29 Jul 2020)

Lepe







Utrera







Antequera


----------



## Autómata (30 Jul 2020)

jotace dijo:


> Cabrones, de la de Valencia sólo habéis puesto una foto que casi la dignifica. En realidad no es tan fea pero está totalmente anclada en el pasado más Paco, amianto a tope y techos sin aislamiento.
> Y el caso es que a mí ese tejado curvo y esa cristalera frontal me van.
> 
> La estación de autobuses de Valencia, parada en el tiempo
> ...



Joder, este hilo me hace revivir momentos de viajes y de despedidas.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (30 Jul 2020)

El_neutral dijo:


> *Estación de autobuses de Logroño*. Probablemente la estación de autobuses más fea de España, el arquitecto debía de ser Satanás en persona para crear semejante aberración.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No creas, todas son del mismo estilo. 
Por ejemplo, cada vez que entro a la de Guadalajara me parece estar en Brasil.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (30 Jul 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> - Estación de buses de Orense:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vale, pero la de Gijón externamente no debería tocarse más que con un poco de limpieza y pintura, pero en plan restauración.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (30 Jul 2020)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Vale, pero la de Gijón externamente no debería tocarse más que con un poco de limpieza y pintura, pero en plan restauración.



La de Gijón hay que restaruarla a su gloria original, empezando por el reloj.


----------



## Autómata (31 Jul 2020)

Ir a los baños de esas estaciones era deporte de riesgo por lo que te pudieras encontrar.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Jul 2020)

Ignatius dijo:


> Qué gustico tiene que dar vivir ahí con vistas a los autobuses, que no sé por qué son siempre foco de atracción de morerío y panchitada.



Será porque los autocares son el medio de transporte más barato y por eso lo usa la gente humilde. ¿Tú que eres un nuevo rico o un nancy?


----------



## lilyachty (31 Jul 2020)

la de buses de gijon se lleva la palma


----------



## El Pionero (31 Jul 2020)

El Burgo de Osma














El Juzgado de El Burgo se trasladará en enero al edificio de la estación de autobuses


----------



## El Pionero (31 Jul 2020)

Tordesillas


----------



## El Pionero (31 Jul 2020)

Jaca


----------



## El Pionero (31 Jul 2020)

Ocaña









Tarancón


----------



## El Pionero (31 Jul 2020)

Almansa


----------



## Ignatius (31 Jul 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Será porque los autocares son el medio de transporte más barato y por eso lo usa la gente humilde. ¿Tú que eres un nuevo rico o un nancy?



Una cosa es ser pobre y otra cosa es pasarse el puto día por ahí. Tienen una atracción a las estaciones acojonante.

¿Tú las frecuentas mucho? ¿Haces muchos amigos en los aseos?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Jul 2020)

Ignatius dijo:


> ¿Tú las frecuentas mucho? ¿Haces muchos amigos en los aseos?



El maricón lo serás tú, chupapollas.


----------



## Ignatius (31 Jul 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> El maricón lo serás tú, chupapollas.



Me parece que aquí el único que está comiendo pollas a dos carrillos en las estaciones de autobús a moros y negros eres tú.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (31 Jul 2020)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis que hubiera una guerra y tener que dormir en esa estación de metro porque están borbandeando Madrid? Sería toda una experiiencia pasarte la noche develado porque oyes en la lejanía el ruido de las bombas y cada vez que abres los ojos tener delante de ti un anuncio en amarillo que pone "cafe torrefacto marca La Estrella". Joder, el puto infierno en la tierra.



Peor asunto si te toca ver el de la Vaselina GAL...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Jul 2020)

Ignatius dijo:


> Me parece que aquí el único que está comiendo pollas a dos carrillos en las estaciones de autobús a moros y negros eres tú.



Al ignore por gilipollas.


----------



## Ignatius (31 Jul 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Al ignore por gilipollas.



Habló el retrasado mental comerrabos en estaciones de autobús.
Que te aproveche, subnormal.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (31 Jul 2020)

Salamanca:


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (31 Jul 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Salamanca:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 389422
> 
> ...



El mejor nick del foro.


----------



## El Pionero (31 Jul 2020)

Andorra (Teruel)













Medina de Rioseco







La Bañeza


----------



## El Pionero (31 Jul 2020)

Teruel







La Estrada


----------



## Effetá (31 Jul 2020)

Con lo bonitas que eran las estaciones antiguas de tren. Ahora casi todas (al menos las bonitas, antiguas), abandonadas

ESTACION TREN ABANDONADA PROVINCIA ALBACETE - Buscar con Google


----------



## Effetá (31 Jul 2020)

La gente ahora, tan pichi y cosmopolita, moviéndose como pez en el agua a través de los aeropuertos y las cintas de equipajes. Cuánto durará. Me parece enternecedora la imagen de viajeros cargando con maletas, con cara de despiste


----------



## Tyler·Durden (31 Jul 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> Esas estaciones con marmol oscuro y grises de los setenta. Que se respira Paco total



Es lo que llamo retrofuturismo. Especialmente la última imagen. Me recuerda a la estética de películas antiguas sobre el espacio, donde aparecen interiores de las naves.

La línea 1 de MetroValencia tiene zonas tan PACO como esta. Ojo a ese suelo como de acera. Lo más pacorro que tiene esa línea es que una de sus paradas da al puto corte inglés. Hasta hace poco aú ncirculaban los convoyes antiguos. Paquísimos, pero del todo, con un regusto a mediados de los 70 y principios de los 80 que era como un viaje en el tiempo.







Edito: estos eran los metros que circulaban por esa línea. A ver si encuentro foto del interior.







Es que ojo a la cabina:


----------



## El Pionero (31 Jul 2020)

Tyler·Durden dijo:


> Es lo que llamo retrofuturismo. Especialmente la última imagen. Me recuerda a la estética de películas antiguas sobre el espacio, donde aparecen interiores de las naves.
> 
> La línea 1 de MetroValencia tiene zonas tan PACO como esta. Ojo a ese suelo como de acera. Lo más pacorro que tiene esa línea es que una de sus paradas da al puto corte inglés. Hasta hace poco aú ncirculaban los convoyes antiguos. Paquísimos, pero del todo, con un regusto a mediados de los 70 y principios de los 80 que era como un viaje en el tiempo.
> 
> ...



No sabía que el metro de Valencia fuese también Paco. En la Estación de Callao de Madrid también une la estación con El Corte Inglés.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (31 Jul 2020)

El Pionero dijo:


> No sabía que el metro de Valencia fuese también Paco. En la Estación de Callao de Madrid también une la estación con El Corte Inglés.



La parte antigua la tienen así. La nueva es toda muy calatravesca.


----------



## El Pionero (31 Jul 2020)

Del Metro de Barcelona también las hay


----------



## El Pionero (31 Jul 2020)

Tyler·Durden dijo:


> La parte antigua la tienen así. La nueva es toda muy calatravesca.



Es un metro que apenas tiene 30 años no es muy antiguo comparado con el de Madrid o Barcelona.


----------



## El Pionero (5 Ago 2020)




----------



## tucco (6 Ago 2020)

Tyler·Durden dijo:


> Es lo que llamo retrofuturismo. Especialmente la última imagen. Me recuerda a la estética de películas antiguas sobre el espacio, donde aparecen interiores de las naves.
> 
> La línea 1 de MetroValencia tiene zonas tan PACO como esta. Ojo a ese suelo como de acera. Lo más pacorro que tiene esa línea es que una de sus paradas da al puto corte inglés. Hasta hace poco aú ncirculaban los convoyes antiguos. Paquísimos, pero del todo, con un regusto a mediados de los 70 y principios de los 80 que era como un viaje en el tiempo.
> 
> ...



El Metro de Valencia fue, en realidad, el fin del paquismo ferroviario valenciano.
Esto sí que era paquismo. Estación (por decir algo) de Benimaclet. El paso a nivel de Primado Reig tronando desde las 6 de mañana, despertándonos en nuestro pacopiso de estudiantes. Esos pacocoches de la foto (creo adivinar un Simca). Incluso en Vicente Zaragoza había aún en 1990 una carnicería de carne de caballo. Muy cerca, unas chabolas de etnianos en Marqués de Mascarell. 
Qué nostalgia...


----------



## Tyler·Durden (6 Ago 2020)

Suelo negro, neón por doquier y detalles verdes o amarillos mandan.


----------



## El Pionero (10 Sep 2020)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Sep 2020)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Sep 2020)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Sep 2020)

*










*


----------



## El Pionero (10 Sep 2020)




----------



## INE (10 Sep 2020)

Veo que no ha salido la estación antigua de Pamplona, que vista ahora parece una cárcel Panameña.







Y la extinta estación de Zaragoza de la Avda. de Navarra a la que llegaban los autobuses de Pamploa. Todo glamour.


----------



## El Pionero (10 Sep 2020)

Tomar Paquismo en cantidades industriales


----------



## Mangosta (10 Sep 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Las estaciones de la línea 6 y 10 son muy paco, con ese mármol de mierda de colores caca paco.
> 
> Aún así, el metro de madrid es un metro muchísimo mas limpio y cuidado que el de Mierdalona, que parece el metro de Karachi.



Pues a mi me parece que el diseño artistico de las lineas es mucho mas acertado el de Barcelona que el de Madrid. Esos mapas de linea y los carteles de las estaciones con fondo negro rollo suizo sesentero (algo copiados del metro neoyorquino pero bueno). En eso, el de Madrid si que parece un metro derroido de algun pais latinoamericano


----------



## El Pionero (10 Sep 2020)

Mangosta dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece que el diseño artistico de las lineas es mucho mas acertado el de Barcelona que el de Madrid. Esos mapas de linea y los carteles de las estaciones con fondo negro rollo suizo sesentero (algo copiados del metro neoyorquino pero bueno). En eso, el de Madrid si que parece un metro derroido de algun pais latinoamericano



Es que el de Madrid debería ser solo la carteria de las estaciones del color de la línea y no el fondo azul. Que no pega nada y solo deja una línea fina







Donde está el nombre de la estación y las demás estaciones siguientes. Quitar ese azul y poner el color que corresponde a la línea. Quedaría mucho mejor. Al igual que el de Barcelona.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (20 Dic 2020)

Estas fotos parecen sacadas de Albania, Yugoslavia o la puta urs.


----------



## El Pionero (20 Dic 2020)

Santiago de Compostela


----------



## El Pionero (20 Dic 2020)

Arnedo


----------



## Radiopatio (20 Dic 2020)

La semana que viene cojo un bus desde Soria. La estación está en un estado de decadencia que ha pasado a lo madmaxista. Taquillas cerradas, con la sola excepción de la máquina de Alsa, que cubre viajes regulares a Madrid. El resto: devastación.

Me espero al próximo Fallout ambientado en el yermo soriano postapocalíptico.


----------



## El Pionero (20 Dic 2020)

Alcoy


----------



## Al-paquia (1 Mar 2021)

Me apena profundamente pensar que algún día todas esas reliquias se pudieran perder.


----------



## Visilleras (1 Mar 2021)

Este hilo es caviar del caspio


----------



## wonderwoman (1 Mar 2021)

Mejor que sean Paco y funcionales que de lujo pagada por todos y vacías, no os parece?


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2021)

Arenas de San Pedro


----------



## Al-paquia (1 Mar 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Arenas de San Pedro



Cuál es el nombre que recibe el Síndrome de Estendal versión PACO?


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2021)

Benavente


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2021)

Jumilla


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2021)

Aguilas


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2021)

Cartagena


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (1 Mar 2021)

Ocaña (Toledo Norte) no tiene estación de autobuses como tal pero si un par de paradas que discurren por el pueblo mientras los pasajeros pueden admirar los muros de la cárcel.






La estación de tren también tiene su encanto.


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2021)

Torremolinos








Fuengirola


----------



## frangelico (1 Mar 2021)

Tyler·Durden dijo:


> La parte antigua la tienen así. La nueva es toda muy calatravesca.



Es que el metro valenciano surge como idea en los 80 para unir las diversas líneas de ancho métrico que todavía eran de FEVE, en realidad la idea original era hacer un túnel baratillo para unirlas y luego pensaron en el metro. Luego han hecho cosas más decentes.


----------



## frangelico (1 Mar 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Vale, pero la de Gijón externamente no debería tocarse más que con un poco de limpieza y pintura, pero en plan restauración.



La de Gijón se mudará para ser conjunta con la nueva de tren, algún día, que eso va lento. La antigua supongo que la restaurarán y pondrán algo allí.


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2021)

Algeciras


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2021)

Tarifa


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2021)

Jerez de la Frontera


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2021)

Mahón


----------



## frangelico (1 Mar 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Las terminales 1 y 2 del aeropuerto de Barajas aún conservan una esencia paco brutal, con esos mármoles antediluvianos y esos falsos techos bajos, oscura y deprimente con permanente olor a lejía y orín de los mendigos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 214553
> 
> ...



Es que la T2 es de 1957. El caso es que en los 80 tenía mejor pinta (tenía una terraza al aire libre y había mucha menos gente que ahora ) , la T1, que es de los 70, siempre fue estrecha y agobiante. Aena quería construir en el parking un nuevo edificio moderno para vestíbulos y facturación y dejar lo que ahora hay solo para embarques, más desahogado, pero no sé en qué quedará eso con la caída brutal de ingresos que está teniendo.

Aena prevé invertir 750 millones para unir las terminales 1, 2 y 3 de Barajas


----------



## frangelico (1 Mar 2021)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Tengo una mala noticia para los Pacolovers
> 
> La estación de buses ochentera de León va a remodelarse entera. De esto
> 
> ...



En León la pena es la de tren, que no salió el proyecto megalómano y al final se queda la "provisional " para siempre aunque al menos abrirán pronto la travesía soterrada para poder continuar a Asturias sin invertir la marcha y dar la vuelta a la ciudad.


----------



## frangelico (1 Mar 2021)

Dos que no están mal son las de Santa Cruz y La Laguna. La lagunera es pequeña pero curiosa, ves el mar a 500m de altura. la capitalina es desahogada e iluminada , está pensada para dar servicio al tren cuando lo haya y al menos es espaciosa.


----------



## INE (1 Mar 2021)

Radiopatio dijo:


> La semana que viene cojo un bus desde Soria. La estación está en un estado de decadencia que ha pasado a lo madmaxista. Taquillas cerradas, con la sola excepción de la máquina de Alsa, que cubre viajes regulares a Madrid. El resto: devastación.
> 
> Me espero al próximo Fallout ambientado en el yermo soriano postapocalíptico.
> 
> ...



Qué recuerdos de estudiante me trae esa estación. Qué mala hostia castellana tenían los camareros del bar, parecía
que te perdonaban la vida cuando te atendían.


----------



## frangelico (1 Mar 2021)

Una terminal de aeropuerto que a mi me gustaba era la de La Palma. La derribaron para hacer una nueva porque no había sitio, era como una casa isleña. 








La nueva es esta


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2021)

Yo creo que el Metro de Madrid la está cagando en poner los mismos paneles en las estaciones antiguas.

Deberían respetar los azulejos blancos y mármoles en las estaciones antiguas. Les dan personalidad e historia.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (1 Mar 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Torremolinos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La de fuengirola es sublime. 
Puedes ir al bingo que está en el puerto de los horrores atravesando una calle plagada de sexshops y kebabs. Y a la espalda está una parada de cercanías preciosa que parece un tumor creciente en una pared de un galerías preciados transformado en bazar chino y spar.
No me explico que alguien quiera ir de vacaciones allí.


----------



## frangelico (1 Mar 2021)

Cáceres es otra que esta siendo "despaquizada", poco a poco se hacen cosas.


----------



## frangelico (1 Mar 2021)

Una de las grandes oportunidades de despaquización nacional será Chamartín. Me da miedo porque en España se gasta alegremente en unas cosas y se es miserable con otras.
Aquí un esbozo de cómo podría ser en forma general , tendrá fachadas laterales y un edificio de unión hacia el Norte. Aparte, el vestíbulo subterráneo será reabierto y unido al metro. Pero a ver qué hacen con la gran obra.

Esto no es ninguna propuesta sino un esbozo basado en la forma que se quiere que tenga la estación, que tendrá por los lados oficinas, hoteles y superficies comerciales. Espero que no sea gris y que se aproveche la ocasión para hacer algo decente.


----------



## Suburban2 (1 Mar 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Torremolinos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La est. de Torremolinos era un nido de yonkis importante, ahora es una clinica privada, no Quiron, pero x el estilo. Una arboleda y el paseillo delantero de un hotel en la acera opuesta hacen las veces de est. de autobuses.

No se si se ha puesto, esta es la de MAlaga:




No se dejen engañar por una foto un dia bueno en su mejor angulo, hay moros, maleantes y otras gentes de mala vivir, asi como 300.000 cash converters en los aledaños. Ni se les ocurra comer en los cafes de MALAGABUS, son CAROS y MALOS.


----------



## geremi (1 Mar 2021)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> El mármol Paco del metro de Madrid dotaba de personalidad y empaque a las estaciones de metro, mucho mejor que la mierda de paredes plasticosas de colores que despersonaliza las estaciones y les da un aire insulso y aburrido, esto lo empezó a hacer el puto subnormal cara topo cejudo de Gallardón cuando era presidente la taifa autonómica.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 214231
> Ver archivo adjunto 214233
> ...



Esperaba que alguien en 21 páginas lo hubiera dicho y me congratula que así sea. Mucho mejor las de antes que las de ahora, simplonas, todo de un color y a correr.



Vs.


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2021)

geremi dijo:


> Esperaba que alguien en 21 páginas lo hubiera dicho y me congratula que así sea. Mucho mejor las de antes que las de ahora, simplonas, todo de un color y a correr.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 585817
> 
> ...



En eso el Metro de Madrid lo ha cagado. Deberían haber dejado los mármoles y los azulejos blancos. Y no convertir todas estaciones en clones de las nuevas con esos paneles.

Deberían dejarlo como personalidad e historia.


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2021)

San Rafael


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2021)

Igualita la de Andorra


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2021)

Ponteareas


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2021)

Reus


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2021)

El Ejido






Guijuelo







Villacarrillo


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (1 Mar 2021)

Ya ser conductor de autobuses de ruta es un trabajo altamente deprimente.

Llegar a estas estaciones PACO después de horas de conducción mellaría la moral a cualquiera.

Por cierto, tenemos que procurar no confundir Satanismo arquitectónico con Paquismo arquitectónico. Hay varias estaciones que, más que Paco, son directamente Satán.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (1 Mar 2021)

Estación de autobuses de Jaca:






De hecho:

▷ Ciudadanos Jaca reclama la remodelación de la Estación de Autobuses


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (1 Mar 2021)

Miguel Esteban, Toledo.




Quintanar de la Orden, Toledo.




Campo de Criptana, Ciudad Real.




Pedro Muñoz, Ciuda Real.


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2021)

Barcelona


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2021)

O Carballiño


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2021)

Santander


----------



## fogbugz (1 Mar 2021)

La anti Paco. Fin del hilo:




El Casar de Caceres.


----------



## alemanita74 (1 Mar 2021)

Canela fina la que tuvimos en Donostia hasta hace unos pocos años: LA NO ESTACIÓN. Ahí todos en la puta calle en la capital más lluviosa del páis.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Mar 2021)

*Se acaba antes poniendo las estaciones que no sean feas.* Yo no conozco ninguna.


----------



## Lux Mundi (2 Mar 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Pontevedra





A la izquierda pone "sartenes". En arquitectura van demodé pero adelantados al diccionario burbujista.


----------



## Lux Mundi (2 Mar 2021)

No se qué tienen las estaciones de autobuses y trenes que siempre están por ahí lo peor de lo peor, moros, negros, panchos, yonkis...


----------



## frangelico (2 Mar 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> A la izquierda pone "sartenes". En arquitectura van demodé pero adelantados al diccionario burbujista.



Es vieja esa foto , los coches que salen son ya de museo.


----------



## juantxxxo (2 Mar 2021)

fogbugz dijo:


> La anti Paco. Fin del hilo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 586135
> 
> ...




Joooooooder!!!!!!!


----------



## Santutxu (2 Mar 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> A la izquierda pone "sartenes". En arquitectura van demodé pero adelantados al diccionario burbujista.



Viendo el Peugeot y el Opel ochentero, me imagino que en Pontevedra están esperando a que los coches eléctricos sean baratos y accesibles para renovar la flota,no? O va a comprar coche nuevo su puta madre?

Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Santutxu (2 Mar 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Santander



Ostras, la entrada al búnker de Hitler?

Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zepequenhô (2 Mar 2021)

fogbugz dijo:


> La anti Paco. Fin del hilo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 586135
> 
> ...



La he visto un situ.

Una pasada.


----------



## fogbugz (2 Mar 2021)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> La he visto un situ.
> 
> Una pasada.



Conozco al arquitecto. Es un crack, pero como es de Caceres y bastante viejo quizas no se le valore lo suficiente.

La estacion salio en un sello de Correos sobre obras singulares. Me dijo que se inspiro bastante en la obra de Niemeyer. La estacion fue bastante barata de construir. El hormigon armado ademas dura muchisimo.

Me recuerda mucho al Museo Niemeyer de Aviles. Mucho hormigon pero con formas bonitas, asi que no se parece al brutalismo.


----------



## Zepequenhô (2 Mar 2021)

fogbugz dijo:


> Conozco al arquitecto. Es un crack, pero como es de Caceres y bastante viejo quizas no se le valore lo suficiente.
> 
> La estacion salio en un sello de Correos sobre obras singulares. Me dijo que se inspiro bastante en la obra de Niemeyer. La estacion fue bastante barata de construir. El hormigon armado ademas dura muchisimo.
> 
> Me recuerda mucho al Museo Niemeyer de Aviles. Mucho hormigon pero con formas bonitas, asi que no se parece al brutalismo.



Justo García Rubio. Un arquitecto de los mejores de España.


----------



## Hermericus (2 Mar 2021)

El_neutral dijo:


> *Estación de autobuses de Logroño*. Probablemente la estación de autobuses más fea de España, el arquitecto debía de ser Satanás en persona para crear semejante aberración.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No has visto algunas estaciones de Bus gallegas.... y si vamos a villas pequeñas, no te digo nada..

Lugo: 







Orense:







La de Orense se ha derribado hace unos meses, la Fundacion Amancio Ortega va a construir un geriatrico top de 200 plazas, al estilo del Padre Rubinos de Coruña:


----------



## Hermericus (2 Mar 2021)

Ahora en Orense están haciendo una estacion de buses Intermodal nueva al lado de la estacion de tren


----------



## El Pionero (2 Mar 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> No has visto algunas estaciones de Bus gallegas.... y si vamos a villas pequeñas, no te digo nada..
> 
> Lugo:
> 
> ...



Se nos ha ido una estación paco.


----------



## D_M (2 Mar 2021)

El_neutral dijo:


> *Estación de autobuses de Logroño*. Probablemente la estación de autobuses más fea de España, el arquitecto debía de ser Satanás en persona para crear semejante aberración.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vivir justo encima de una estación de autobuses manda.
Asomarse por la ventana y tragar humo de autobuses manda.
Aguantar ruido de gente y buses en verano con la ventana abierta manda.


----------



## El_neutral (2 Mar 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Vivir justo encima de una estación de autobuses manda.
> Asomarse por la ventana y tragar humo de autobuses manda.
> Aguantar ruido de gente y buses en verano con la ventana abierta manda.



Ha habido muchos quejas de los pasajeros ya que los autobuses, mientras están ahí parados, apagan el motor para no molestar a los vecinos con el ruido, por lo que ímaginate en verano y sin aire acondicionado en un bus cerrado en Logroño a pleno sol (30-40º)

Eso es porque hace años por lo visto los vecinos tiraban objetos desde las ventanas a los buses que hacían ruido.


----------



## frangelico (2 Mar 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ahora en Orense están haciendo una estacion de buses Intermodal nueva al lado de la estacion de tren



Al final es ese el proyecto elegido? Pensaba que solo iban a hacer una chapuza para meter la AV , si es eso es buena cosa. En España se racanea precismanrtee en estas cosas, que son la puerta de entrada y se fijan en ellas los visitantes. Tener estaciones modernas, amplias e intermodales es muy necesario en un pais que tiene poca red ferroviaria que sea fácil pasar del tren al autobús.


----------



## Hermericus (2 Mar 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Al final es ese el proyecto elegido? Pensaba que solo iban a hacer una chapuza para meter la AV , si es eso es buena cosa. En España se racanea precismanrtee en estas cosas, que son la puerta de entrada y se fijan en ellas los visitantes. Tener estaciones modernas, amplias e intermodales es muy necesario en un pais que tiene poca red ferroviaria que sea fácil pasar del tren al autobús.



En maqueta siempre queda muy chulo, espera a verla con tus ojos acabada....

Es la estacion de bus intermodal y la estacion del AVE, un remodelacion.


----------



## frangelico (2 Mar 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> En maqueta siempre queda muy chulo, espera a verla con tus ojos acabada....
> 
> Es la estacion de bus intermodal y la estacion del AVE, un remodelacion.



Si. Pero al menos es algo con buen aspecto y utilidad, porque cubre las vías y pone una marquesina. Que es algo que falta eb muchas estaciones españolas , y es útil lo mismo en las lluviosas que en las soleadas..en general las estaciones españolas siempre han sido pobretonas y está bien ver que se hacen cosas. Ahora mismo hacen falta muchas reformas en estaciones : Valencia y León están con provisionales, VALLADOLID se quedó sin dinero para soterrar y aquello es un asco, en Bilbao parece que se van a gastar mucha pasta en soterrar , como en Vitoria. Pero muchas capitales tienen todavía estaciones de mierda, ciudades menores ya lo vemos en el hilo.


----------



## Hermericus (2 Mar 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Si. Pero al menos es algo con buen aspecto y utilidad, porque cubre las vías y pone una marquesina. Que es algo que falta eb muchas estaciones españolas , y es útil lo mismo en las lluviosas que en las soleadas..en general las estaciones españolas siempre han sido pobretonas y está bien ver que se hacen cosas. Ahora mismo hacen falta muchas reformas en estaciones : Valencia y León están con provisionales, VALLADOLID se quedó sin dinero para soterrar y aquello es un asco, en Bilbao parece que se van a gastar mucha pasta en soterrar , como en Vitoria. Pero muchas capitales tienen todavía estaciones de mierda, ciudades menores ya lo vemos en el hilo.



La estacion antigua era de los mas Paco de España.

Asi será la residencia que se construira en su lugar, para 200 internos.







Pena que en esa zona que podria ser lo mas bonito de Orense solo haya edificios Paco asombrosamente feos :

- La PSV de la UGT, un monstruo que habría que derribar.
- Las dos torres Paco de Mierda de 15 pisos al norte de la estacion de autobuses donde esta la Univ. a Distancia.
- El cementerio, justo antes de la Chavasqueria
- El parque de Bomberos y el parque de la feria, que cutre....

Toda esa zona en donde en apenas 300m de ancho estan las 2 carreteras hacia Vigo, la antigua, la nueva hacia la autopista , las dos vias de tren hacia VIgo y Monforte es patética. Hay que soterrarlo todo y dejar solo el boulevard Termal.

Esa zona deberia derribarse toda, ser la entrada a Orense del Bolevard termal y la zona de lujo orensana.... y ahora es lo que es... que pena

La vias ya estan soterradas en buena parte, es zona muy montañosa hacia el rio, podría ser preciosa, de postal....UNA PENA.

Aun encima hay sin orden ni concierto multitud de naves industriales en zona urbana, multitud de empresas de tamaño medio (Leroy Merlin, Bodegas, Concesionarios, Muebles.....) Todo eso llevarlo a S. Ciprian, al Poligono. Dejarlo todo como zona urbana TOP.

Un puto KAOS. Su fuera alcalde lo derribaba todo.

A ver el alcalde visionario que se atreve a hace eso.. Es un trabajo a 20 años vista y hacer de Orense una ciudad Europea...

Toda la zona del rio, las carreteras de Vigo y Reza zona urbanistica TOP. Orense expandirse por Barbadas y por Seixalvo, el centro ya esta sobre-explotado.

Orense , por paisaje , podría ser de las ciudades mas bonitas de España y Europa, y es una ciudad Paco de
Mierda total.

Hasta podríamos hacer unas termas romanas como las de Bath en el puto centro.

Lo que pudo ser Orense y no fue....


----------



## frangelico (2 Mar 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> La estacion antigua era de los mas Paco de España.



Si. La de tren la conozco y además de vieja y cutre corta un barrio. Yo pensaba que con los ahorros no iban a hacer apenas reforma, por eso me parece buena noticia que al final vayan saliendo cosas.


----------



## Lux Mundi (2 Mar 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Es vieja esa foto , los coches que salen son ya de museo.




Por eso digo que son adelantados con lo de "sartenes".


----------



## Decipher (4 Mar 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues no sé qué problema le veis a las estaciones de metro con mármol.
> Cierto es que necesitan una limpieza, pero las prefiero a las nuevas, con paredes y techos que parecen plástico reciclado del mar y dan la impresión de ser de juguete.
> 
> Yo me tiré años criticando a mi padre por tener los típicos muebles Paco de madera con diseños de los 70. Y hoy me arrepiento de haber tirado alguno de esos muebles que eran de madera de verdad, que no se rompían ni perdían color al segundo año como toda la mierda sueca que tenemos hoy en día en nuestras casas.
> ...



100%. Para nada me parecen cutres las antiguas, quiza algo sosas, pero eso es todo.


----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2021)

Soria


----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2021)

Gondomar








Viveiro


----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2021)

Toma Paco

Trujillo


----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2021)

Motril


----------



## frangelico (6 Mar 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Motril



Esta es para nota. Motril es una de las ciudades más grandes sin tren que hay en España, así que eso, si no hay otra mejor, es su conexión terrestre con el mundo.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (6 Mar 2021)

De momento la de Logroño es insuperable.

La de tren de Jerez de la Frontera no me parece Paco. Simplemente es hortera, pero con cierto encanto.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (6 Mar 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Esta es para nota. Motril es una de las ciudades más grandes sin tren que hay en España, así que eso, si no hay otra mejor, es su conexión terrestre con el mundo.




Esa era la antigua estación, la nueva ya lleva años en funcionamiento.


----------



## El Pionero (22 May 2021)

Malas noticias. Las terminales 1,2,3 de Barajas. Se van a despaquitizar.


----------



## Decipher (22 May 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Malas noticias. Las terminales 1,2,3 de Barajas. Se van a despaquitizar.



Menudo engendro genérico sin alma.


----------



## Mundocruel (22 May 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> - Estación de buses de Orense:




Las columnas/pilares estaban 2x1 o como va la cosa?

Lo de arriba es el bar?, no me jodas! si vas con maletas las tienes que subir? espero que haya ascensor...


----------



## Mundocruel (22 May 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> No se qué tienen las estaciones de autobuses y trenes que siempre están por ahí lo peor de lo peor, moros, negros, panchos, yonkis...



Se te olvidaron los maricones en los servicios.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 May 2021)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Las columnas/pilares estaban 2x1 o como va la cosa?
> 
> Lo de arriba es el bar?, no me jodas! si vas con maletas las tienes que subir? espero que haya ascensor...



Escalera, pero ya han hecho la nueva, fría y sin alma; la biega la están demoliendo para hacer un ancianatorio. 

Inaugurada la estación de autobuses de la intermodal de Ourense entre críticas de la Xunta por los plazos del AVE


----------



## Lux Mundi (22 May 2021)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Se te olvidaron los maricones en los servicios.




Ese es un clásico. Maricones y viejos del cruising.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (16 Jun 2021)

Un buen ejemplo de Paquismo en el transporte público es la unidad eléctrica 447 que se usa para servicios de cercanías y antes rara vez para regionales (antes era material de refuerzo, pero ahora es más habitual).
Éste era el aspecto que presentaba desde el año de fabricación (1993) hasta 2013-2018.
Mirad por favor que asientos de piedra, así daba gusto hacer un trayecto Barcelona-Vich, San Celoni, Manresa, Mataró, y a veces con servicio regional hasta Gerona o Lérida.

Y éste es el aspecto actual. Por lo menos, ahora cuando metes el culo en los asientos, algunos están más blanditos que otros. Eso ya es algo. Por lo demás, tienes teleindicadores para poder saber por qué aldea vas y un vagón intermedio para PMR con un lavabo adaptado.
Nota: la megafonía sigue siendo igual de mierdosa o peor que antes.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Jun 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Las estaciones de la línea 6 y 10 son muy paco, con ese mármol de mierda de colores caca paco.
> 
> Aún así, el metro de madrid es un metro muchísimo mas limpio y cuidado que el de Mierdalona, que parece el metro de Karachi.



Me cago en tu puta madre.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (16 Jun 2021)

El_neutral dijo:


> *Estación de autobuses de Logroño*. Probablemente la estación de autobuses más fea de España, el arquitecto debía de ser Satanás en persona para crear semejante aberración.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te pierdas la de Valencia tampoco. Parece Nigeria.


----------



## frangelico (16 Jun 2021)

alguiencualquiera dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 686753
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 686754
> 
> ...



Los 447 no son tan malos si piensas que es un diseño de alrededor de 1990 y que se irán retirando muchos de ellos en cuanto lleguen esa nuevos trenes mezcla de uno y dos pisos que ha pedido renfe recientemente


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (16 Jun 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Qué puta vergüenza de estación de autobuses para Valencia.
> Es rollo zoo de los Viveros. ¿Alguien se acuerda del zoo de los Viveros, Dios mío?



Cuando era pequeño y mi madre me queria y me llevaba... no como ahora que nos detestamos mutuamente


----------



## ELVR (16 Jun 2021)

alguiencualquiera dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 686753
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 686754
> 
> ...



Un cercanias no pintarrajeado!!

Imposible. Eso no existe


----------



## frangelico (16 Jun 2021)

Es un DC-9 que les debió sobrar de cuando desguazaron los 30 y pico que tuvo Iberia. Un avión antiguo de verdad habría quedado mejor, pero no se suelen conservar.


----------



## frangelico (16 Jun 2021)

Por la estructura del aeropuerto yo creo que, si se recuperan los tráficos pre-2020, sí se tendrá que usar esa zona. Una opción sería construir una T4S2 entre las dos pistas 15/33, pero saturaría las áreas de facturación y llegadas de T4. Y T4 no se puede prolongar por los extremos porque no se puede edificar sobre la trayectoria de una frustrada desde las 15/33.

Así que harán esa obra, que consiste en añadir un gran paralelepípedo acristalado donde hoy está el aparcamiento y dejar los actuales espacios solo para embarque.

La T2 fue un gran edificio en 1961, cuando se abrió, pero se queda muy pequeña con los tráficos actuales, de todos modos terminales birriosas tienes muchísimas en USA y en cualquier parte , tampoco hay que exagerar.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (16 Jun 2021)

ELVR dijo:


> Un cercanias no pintarrajeado!!
> 
> Imposible. Eso no existe



Que tiempos aquellos cuando la RENFE tenía un servicio decente de cercanías y no daba puta pena cambiando el color a naranja y haciendo mariconadas como lo de las Rodalias de Qatarluña (que conste que soy catalán).
Ah, y antes duraban más tiempo limpios (quizás eran muy Paco, pero al menos se limpiaban bien).
Ahora se parecen más a un convoy de metro circulando por el barrio mezcolado de Kreutzberg.
Ya me da asco con sólo pensarlo. (estuve allí hace casi dos años)


----------



## alguiencualquiera (16 Jun 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Los 447 no son tan malos si piensas que es un diseño de alrededor de 1990 y que se irán retirando muchos de ellos en cuanto lleguen esa nuevos trenes mezcla de uno y dos pisos que ha pedido renfe recientemente



Son los mejores trenes que ha tenido España en general, que coño. Junto a los de dos pisos.
El Civia es un quiero pero no puedo. Nunca le llegará no le llegará ni a la suela de los zapatos a los 447. 
Pero tampoco todo es tan malo, ya que pueden hacer servicios de regionales cuando sean sustituidas. Yo las veo retirándose completamente en 2035.
Lo malo, es que seguramente hagan como otras veces, el material (hecho mierda) que sacan de cercanías lo pasan a la UN de regionales sin ni siquiera revisarlo y como consecuencia, tendrán un servicio de mierda. Por eso, para no perder tan buen material, es mejor adaptarlas todas con el paso del tiempo (tampoco estamos para tirar cohetes).


----------



## frangelico (16 Jun 2021)

alguiencualquiera dijo:


> Son los mejores trenes que ha tenido España en general, que coño. Junto a los de dos pisos.
> El Civia es un quiero pero no puedo. Nunca le llegará no le llegará ni a la suela de los zapatos a los 447.
> Pero tampoco todo es tan malo, ya que pueden hacer servicios de regionales cuando sean sustituidas. Yo las veo retirándose completamente en 2035.
> Lo malo, es que seguramente hagan como otras veces, el material (hecho mierda) que sacan de cercanías lo pasan a la UN de regionales sin ni siquiera revisarlo y como consecuencia, tendrán un servicio de mierda. Por eso, para no perder tan buen material, es mejor adaptarlas todas con el paso del tiempo (tampoco estamos para tirar cohetes).



Si, como sustitutos de los 470 tienen recorrido aun. También pieden acabar vendidos a Argentina o Chile, que hay costumbre y ancho de vía casi igual.


----------



## El Pionero (16 Jun 2021)

Por lo menos en Madrid en la estación de Metro de Gran vía han recuperado el templete del ascensor


----------



## El Pionero (16 Jun 2021)




----------



## El Pionero (16 Jun 2021)

Alburquerque


----------



## El Pionero (16 Jun 2021)

Miajadas


----------



## El Pionero (16 Jun 2021)

Villacarrillo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Jun 2021)

alguiencualquiera dijo:


> Mirad por favor que asientos de piedra, así daba gusto hacer un trayecto Barcelona-*Vich*, *San Celoni*, Manresa, Mataró, y a veces con servicio regional hasta *Gerona* o *Lérida*.



Franquista casposo detected.


----------



## malvado (16 Jun 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Soria



Qué pinta de cuartel de la Guardia Civil de los 70. Le falta el "Todo por la patria".


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Jun 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ese es un clásico. Maricones y viejos del cruising.



@Penitenciagite!!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Jun 2021)

Horror in La Sagra, long version director's cut by H.P. Pulgocraft


Horror in La Sagra, long version director's cut by H.P. Pulgocraft



www.areopago.eu


----------



## Decipher (16 Jun 2021)

Como dios y el demonio mandan. Asi tiene que ser.


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Jun 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Es un DC-9 que les debió sobrar de cuando desguazaron los 30 y pico que tuvo Iberia. Un avión antiguo de verdad habría quedado mejor, pero no se suelen conservar.



En Córdoba somos capaces de hacer esto 









El avión de Córdoba que nunca llegó a «despegar»


La aeronave del Balcón del Guadalquivir que el Gobierno quiere retirar fue donada en 2011 por un particular como espacio expositivo; ninguno de los planes de usos propuestos llegó a cuajar



sevilla.abc.es


----------



## frangelico (16 Jun 2021)

Mundocruel dijo:


> En Córdoba somos capaces de hacer esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un DC-7 es bonito de ver. En Gran Canaria hay uno pegado a la autopista, lejos del aeropuerto , junto a un aeródromo que hay en el Sur. Es una pena que no se lleve más esto de poner aviones antiguos en exposición, pero bien cuidados y en el entorno adecuado. Hay sitios donde se han usado de restaurante, igual que vagones antiguos de tren. Pero se suelen desguazar todos y es una pena que no haya en algún sitio un Súper Constellation o un Caravelle de Iberia bien mantenido.








El traslado marítimo del último Douglas DC-7 de Spantax


El avión que nos ocupa, Douglas DC-7 “Seven Seas”, llegó a España de cuarta mano, en tiempos de la inolvidable Spantax, la compañía aérea fundada en 1959 por el legendario Rodolfo Bay, a quien tuvimos el honor de conocer y conversar detenidamente en su domicilio de Palma de Mallorca. Adquirido




www.puentedemando.com


----------



## tucco (16 Jun 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Bien visto, y retrato costumbrista del paquismo almeriense, pero lamento informar de que el clásico edificio racionalista de Guillermo Langle es ahora... un Mercadona.


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Jun 2021)

tucco dijo:


> Bien visto, y retrato costumbrista del paquismo almeriense, pero lamento informar de que el clásico edificio racionalista de Guillermo Langle es ahora... un Mercadona.





Da para canción de Sabina


----------



## alguiencualquiera (16 Jun 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Alburquerque



Dios mío, ¿en qué parte del edificio está el bar donde sirven la caña a 2€?


----------



## cepeda33 (16 Jun 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Esas estaciones con marmol oscuro y grises de los setenta. Que se respira Paco total



Esas estaciones son una maravilla si las comparas con las del metro de Londres, eso si que es PACO nivel Dios.


----------



## malvado (17 Jun 2021)

Hace años me tocó conducir bastante por la Mancha y el norte de Andalucía y leer este ha sido como volver al pasado. Brutal.

Mis dieses.


----------



## Suburban2 (17 Jun 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Esas estaciones son una maravilla si las comparas con las del metro de Londres, eso si que es PACO nivel Dios.



Esa es gloria de lo limpia y luminosa que es, metete tu en una de la Piccadilly, todas COMIDAS DE MIERDA, las de la Northern, con goteras, humedades y grietas, la de bank o Euston, que tienes que andar 2 millas nauticas para cambiar de linea ...

O las que tienen ascensores, asquerosos, mugrosos, enfermantes ... Prefiero andar km y medio a usar ascensores DE MIERDA como esos ... pillar el COBIC? OJALA!


----------



## cepeda33 (17 Jun 2021)

Joooder. Me encuentro a Alien en esos pasillos y no me extrañaria nada.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Jun 2021)

Ayer se ha inaugurado la nueva estacion de tren de VIgo, con enlace a la de bus y zonas verdes, centros comerciales , deportivos, etc.

Mas de 20 Ha, y eso que Vigo es muy deficitaria de terrenos.


----------



## Shiver (17 Jun 2021)

Estoy llorando .


----------



## frangelico (17 Jun 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ayer se ha inaugurado la nueva estacion de tren de VIgo, con enlace a la de bus y zonas verdes, centros comerciales , deportivos, etc.
> 
> Mas de 20 Ha, y eso que Vigo es muy deficitaria de terrenos.



Urzáiz es de las mejores estaciones de España. El principal defecto de la red ferroviaria española es la carencia de buenas estaciones. En general se dejaron para el final esperando que las enormes plusvalías de los suelos aledaños pudieran financiar no sólo las estaciones sino travesías urbanas soterradas , y todo eso se ha caído. Ahora mismo lo que hay son chapuzas provisionales para muchos años en sitios tan importantes como Valencia, y también en Gijón, León y varias más. En Valladolid ,al no haber dinero de los solares que nadie compra , ya no se soterrará, y es de las pocas ciudades eb las que sería realmente beneficioso .

A Vigo ahora le hace falta la salida Sur, un túnel como el que entra para salir hacia Porriño y Tuy. Pero cuesta 500M y de momento tampoco hay dinero.


----------



## El Pionero (17 Jun 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Esas estaciones son una maravilla si las comparas con las del metro de Londres, eso si que es PACO nivel Dios.



Es que Madrid también había estaciones así con azulejos blancos y lo han quitado para poner todas las estaciones con paneles de colores que son todos clones. Me parece una cagada ya que se pierde historia y personalidad


----------



## Hermericus (17 Jun 2021)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Las columnas/pilares estaban 2x1 o como va la cosa?
> 
> Lo de arriba es el bar?, no me jodas! si vas con maletas las tienes que subir? espero que haya ascensor...



Es una estacion muy cutre.

Abajo los andenes, arriba taquillas , cafeteria y alguna tienda/libreria que funcionarian en buenos tiempos.

Para ir al anden escalera o ascensor.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Jun 2021)

Estacion de autobuses de Monforte de Lemos.

En ese solar habia un palacete de finales del XIX o principios del XX muy chulo , el propietario lo tenia abandonado y estaba derroido. Yo conocia al hijo de los dueños. Vendió el terreno al Ayto para hacer la estacion de bus.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (17 Jun 2021)

Eso no puede ser xD. Venga ya, será la foto de algún decorado de una peli o serie de ciencia ficción. No me jodas xD


----------



## El Pionero (18 Jun 2021)

Parece más un centro de salud que una estación de autobuses.


----------



## El Pionero (18 Jun 2021)

Almansa


----------



## El Pionero (18 Jun 2021)

Gandía


----------



## Suprimo (18 Jun 2021)

El ajo de las pedroñeras manda, betilla


----------



## El Pionero (18 Jun 2021)

Jávea


----------



## El Pionero (18 Jun 2021)

Bailén


----------



## Suprimo (18 Jun 2021)

Chuparte el escape de un autobus mientras estás con una cervecita fresquita


----------



## computer_malfuction (18 Jun 2021)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En dura lid esa de Logroño con la antigua estación de autobuses de Oviedo. La de Oviedo tira más a lo vertical en plan imitando a Barad-dur:



Cada vez que entraba ahí me parecía entrar en los abismos de Mordor.


----------



## frangelico (18 Jun 2021)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Cada vez que entraba ahí me parecía entrar en los abismos de Mordor.



Ese edificio en su momento fue vanguardia, es de Álvarez Castelao. Ha envejecido fatal. ¿La plaza sigue llamándose "Primo de Rivera" o ahora lleva el nombre de algún asesino comunista?


----------



## computer_malfuction (18 Jun 2021)

> ¿La plaza sigue llamándose "Primo de Rivera" o ahora lleva el nombre de algún asesino comunista?



Sigue llamándose igual.


----------



## LostSouls (7 May 2022)

Atentos al mundo ferroviario Pacodemier ochentero br○○tAl con PRL paquérrimo 



y teheznologia paquisima...



Insuparapla


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (7 May 2022)

La estación de Sants de tren es así, también están los autobuses al lado.

"Paquisme" en estado puro.


----------



## frangelico (7 May 2022)

LostSouls dijo:


> Atentos al mundo ferroviario Pacodemier ochentero br○○tAl con PRL paquérrimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que joya una 269 arrastrando una rama Talgo IV en el Gijón-Madrid, que por entonces terminaba en Príncipe Pío, que era una bonita estación. En 1987 CTC y tren-tierra lo tenían contadas líneas , en la mayoría todavía funcionaban por bloqueo telefónico.


----------

